# Working a little bit!



## CJ21 (Aug 11, 2007)

I am working a little bit helping a guy remodel some apartments I some cabinet work right now maybe some carpentry work latter on. Its the same guy who I try to bid some cabinet work. He call back about six months later. Making $10 bucks a hour.


----------



## ohiohomedoctor (Dec 26, 2010)

Id quit. I hope it gets better for you. Remember we are the maker of our own circumstances.


----------



## katoman (Apr 26, 2009)

Good for you CJ. You never know where it may lead you. :thumbup:


----------



## Scribbles (Mar 10, 2009)

try to learn a lot. Do better next time.


----------



## griz (Nov 26, 2009)

One must start somewhere...:thumbsup:

What's the physics rule....

An object in motion tends to stay in motion...:thumbsup:







or something like that....


----------



## CJ21 (Aug 11, 2007)

Thanks guys so far they like my work!


----------



## CJ21 (Aug 11, 2007)

I hope leads to more perment work!


----------



## mikeswoods (Oct 11, 2008)

Take away some knowledge----that you get to keep for the rest of your life--

Sometimes,what you learn, is that you know more than you thought you did--

Glad to hear you are getting your tools trained---Got to teach those tools how to work.----Mike----


----------



## nailkiller1 (Jan 15, 2009)

Congrats
Work hard and good things will start to happen


----------



## JWilliams (Nov 11, 2008)

hey 10 bucks an hour is alot better than nothing at all! congrats!


----------



## CJ21 (Aug 11, 2007)

Yes it is but I dont if the guy going to take tax out on me!


----------



## Rich D. (Oct 14, 2011)

CJ21 said:


> Yes it is but I dont if the guy going to take tax out on me!


Yes we hate tax.. everybody gets it taken out and we pay it quarterly to uncle sam..

Still will walk away with atleast 60$ a day


----------



## CJ21 (Aug 11, 2007)

Going to ask for a W2 tomorrow!


----------



## loneframer (Feb 13, 2009)

CJ, glad you stuck it out and found some work.

Just remember, there is nothing more important in the trades than experience. All the book knowledge in the world doesn't mean you can put it to work in the field. Take this opportunity to gain hands on time.

Work hard, learn your trade and don't ever be afraid to ask for more money when you feel that you're worth it.


----------



## pinwheel (Dec 7, 2009)

Glad to hear your persistance is paying off.


----------



## Jaws (Dec 20, 2010)

ohiohomedoctor said:


> Id quit. I hope it gets better for you. Remember we are the maker of our own circumstances.


Why quit?


----------



## ohiohomedoctor (Dec 26, 2010)

jawtrs said:


> Why quit?


I agree it was a arrogant statement and I apologize for that. I don't know his situation and should not have been so hasty. My advice to the op now would be work hard but keep looking. Lots of people have higher starting wages. :thumbsup:


----------



## BrandConst (May 9, 2011)

CJ21 said:


> Yes it is but I dont if the guy going to take tax out on me!


Taxes are just part of life


----------



## mikeswoods (Oct 11, 2008)

CJ--Congrats again!

You have your self out in the construction world where you want to be---

Make yourself a valuable worker---Either the guy will give you a raise ,soon enough,or you will meet someone on the job that remembers you as a good hand and will pass you name along to another boss---

Get some simple cards made up--just your name and phone--keep a few in your wallet and hand them out to other workers.

I've gotten jobs for a few good hands over the years.
My floor guy was looking for a new hand and I knew of a good worker,looking for a better position--

Work hard--learn--and let folks have your name----Mike-----


----------



## Morning Wood (Jan 12, 2008)

$10/hr. that's rough. Good luck man.


----------



## Brutus (May 29, 2007)

That's awesome, man. 


But remember pics or it didn't happen! :whistling: :laughing:


----------



## Scribbles (Mar 10, 2009)

Brutus said:


> That's awesome, man.
> 
> 
> But remember pics or it didn't happen! :whistling: :laughing:


by the way brutis what the hell you building?

post up boy


----------



## Brutus (May 29, 2007)

Scribbles said:


> by the way brutis what the hell you building?
> 
> post up boy



I can post a pic from 2 years ago... we're still building the same townhouses. :laughing:


----------

